# Talk like a Pirate Day



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

Morgen ist "Talk like a Pirate"-Day wie werdet ihr diesen Tag verbringen und was bedeutet er für euch?

ARRR

Hier mal etwas Vorabinfo für alle Nichtpiraten:

Erst mal sind Piraten die coolsten weil wir als Piraten sowas haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowas ham Ninjas schon mal nicht...

Außerdem haben wir die coolere Sprache

Hier eine kleine Schulung von Ol' Chumbucket und Cap'n Slappy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cKCkbWDGwE

und wir haben zudem noch dreckige Witze, Lieder und viel Alkohol..

ARR jetzt hät ich beinahe das WICHTIGSTE vergessen der Pirateday hat sogar eine eigene Homepage

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html

YARRRRR

Gut jetzt seit ihr dran was ist für euch PIRATEDAY???


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Gut jetzt seit ihr dran was ist für euch PIRATEDAY???



bier und hinter jedes 2te wort ein ARRRR hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das beste ist es stimmt sogar =O morgen party von nem freund der gebuetstag feiert !!!

achja /hrhhrhr @ das bild ^.^


----------



## TheGui (18. September 2009)

hör ich zum ersten mal von O_o

wür ich net in nem 20k seelen kuhkaf leben gäbs sicher ne coole themenparty irgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Gut jetzt seit ihr dran was ist für euch PIRATEDAY???


Der Tag, an dem ich mir Tales of Monkey Island - Episode 1 kostenlos laden kann...

Mehr nicht


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sowas ham Ninjas schon mal nicht...


Richtig, die haben dafür sowas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Piratentag wusst ich auch nicht, aber cool zu wissen, arrr!
Piraten <3


----------



## Bloodletting (18. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Piratenvariante gefällt mir besser. :X


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja gut, lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

ich werd an dem Tag definitiv den ganzen tag nur ALestorm, Swashbuckel und Running Wild hören <3

*Alestorm*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbRHTmVr9bQ

*Swashbuckel*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53A4GyB96RI

Running WIld

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zUCdi9_wHI


BTW: 

Pirates are better&#65279; than Ninjas because:
- They get the wenches.
- They got people.
- They got the ride.
- They got the treasure.
- They got guns.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Zufrieden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schon besser, aber kein Ninja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2009)

Oha... das hätte ich ja beinahe vergessen, dat heißt morgen werden die Dreckigen Lumpen und der Hut ausgepackt und die nächste Taverne geentert! ARRR!


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Schon besser, aber kein Ninja.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, asiatische Klamotten und Katana immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das mit Alestorm ist ne gute Idee, läuft bei mir gerade sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Set sail and conquer *sing*


----------



## Bloodletting (18. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Set sail and conquer *sing*



On a quest to distant lands! *gröhl*
Man ich bekomm wieder Bock auf das Konzert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

haha wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was aber noch zu den Liedern oben passt:


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. September 2009)

Kommt bestimmt geil wenn ich morgen Kunden so anlabber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ob das der Chefin auch gefällt?


----------



## Bloodletting (18. September 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Kommt bestimmt geil wenn ich morgen Kunden so anlabber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich überleg grade ... extra morgen einkaufen zu gehen, obwohl ich garnicht muss. Einfach nur, um der Kassiererin zu sagen "yarr, das ist aber verdammt teuer, da ist ja nichtmal Rum dabei!" Das ganze natürlich mit Augenklappe, und eingezogenem Mundwinkel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich überleg grade ... extra morgen einkaufen zu gehen, obwohl ich garnicht muss. Einfach nur, um der Kassiererin zu sagen "yarr, das ist aber verdammt teuer, da ist ja nichtmal Rum dabei!" Das ganze natürlich mit Augenklappe, und eingezogenem Mundwinkel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich werd morgen RUm kaufen gehn und ich werde das definitiv machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. September 2009)

Kopftuch nicht vergessen! Und den Pappvogel auf der Schulter! xDD


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

so wie ders swashbuckelsänger^^


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2009)

Geile Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Noch coolere wäre ne Flashmob-Aktion, bei der dann hundert Piraten (oder zumindest ne ganze Besatzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) in nem Supermarkt gleichzeitig Rum kaufen gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Geile Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber vorher mit einem Pappschiff auf ein Auto montiert vorfahren!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

vergesst nicht die schönen frauen ARRRRR

(vergesst das ARR nicht) ARRR


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

Come Sing along the pirate song

Hail to the wind, and hail to the glory!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






yarrr, 17 Mann auf des Totenmanns Kiste und ne Buddel voll Rum!

Joho, Piraten, trinkt aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






WER MACHT NEN FLASHMOB IN MÜNCHEN MIT? Morgen is ja Wiesnauftakt, das schreit nach Piraterie!


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

YARRRRR Flashmob in München das wärs doch YARRRRR


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> vergesst nicht die schönen frauen ARRRRR
> 
> (vergesst das ARR nicht) ARRR



ARRRR SCHÖNE FRAUEN UND BIER ARRRR 


Phash schrieb:


> WER MACHT NEN FLASHMOB IN MÜNCHEN MIT? Morgen is ja Wiesnauftakt, das schreit nach Piraterie!



 ich bin dabei ARRR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. September 2009)

Die Ideen hier im Thread. xD Ich kringel mich weg.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Die Ideen hier im Thread. xD Ich kringel mich weg.



ARRR seichtmatrose das sind halt piratastische ideen von piraten hier ARRRRR
bierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbier ARRRRR


----------



## Bloodletting (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ARRR seichtmatrose das sind halt piratastische ideen von piraten hier ARRRRR
> bierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbier ARRRRR



Nicht übertreiben, sonst passiert sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nicht übertreiben, sonst passiert sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok dann eben nur 
bierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbier =O


----------



## Bloodletting (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok dann eben nur
> bierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbier =O



Ok, jetzt sind wir hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt sind wir hier:
> 
> (bild)



grmml....versaust mir die ganze piraten tag stimmung :<

dann eben bierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbier >_< tiefer geh ich nich =/

achja AAAARRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich werd an dem Tag definitiv den ganzen tag nur ALestorm, Swashbuckel und Running Wild hören <3
> Running WIld
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zUCdi9_wHI
> ...



Mein Held!
Ein Running Wild Fan!

Das es so was noch gibt!
*schnieft vor Rührung*


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Mein Held!
> Ein Running Wild Fan!
> 
> Das es so was noch gibt!
> *schnieft vor Rührung*


hab ihre letzte show auf wacken gesehn wir sind voll im regen gestanden aber es war überwältigend...


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3PdK6aqJOM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVJVR0WduUU...&playnext=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTlhUfBLKlM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qL-fE4QEl4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZwlUv2jaAM

KULT!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hab ihre letzte show auf wacken gesehn wir sind voll im regen gestanden aber es war überwältigend...



Wacken?
DAS ist WACKEN!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnTFXF8oeh4

YEAH BURN IN THE HELL BABY!!!

Die rennenden Wilden!
*in Nostalgie schwelgt*

Das war noch Speed-Metal vom Feinsten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Darfst mich jetzt Freund nennen!
Alle Freunde von RW sind auch meine Freunde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (18. September 2009)

Fünfzehn Mann auf des toten Mannes kiste... *träller* :>


----------



## Huntermoon (18. September 2009)

Ich werde in den Komenden 24Stunden Arr und 26 minuten nurnochauf Aarr Piratisch schreiben! Beim Klabautermann...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich werde in den Komenden 24Stunden Arr und 26 minuten nurnochauf Aarr Piratisch schreiben! Beim Klabautermann...



ARRR du süßwasser matrose kannst doch back nicht von steuerbord unterscheiden ARRRRRR kiel holen sollte man dich...davi jones soll dich holen ARRRRRR


----------



## Lurock (18. September 2009)

Nie von gehört, krieg ich Geschenke?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

ARRRR Lachmann du alte Seeratte dann erzähl uns mal den unterschied ARRRRRR

*pfeife anstecK*


----------



## Huntermoon (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ARRR du süßwasser matrose kannst doch back nicht von steuerbord unterscheiden ARRRRRR kiel holen sollte man dich...davi jones soll dich holen ARRRRRR



Pff, hab nur ne Kehlkopfentzündung... Arrr. Achj-Arrr, Backbord is da, wo der Daumen Steuerbord ist, zum Klabautermann nochmal!


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2009)

ARRR! Cap'n Kiith an Deck!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. September 2009)

YARRRRR SO es ist "Talk like a Pirate"- Day ich hoffe ihr wisst was ihr zu tun habt und ich dulde keinen der aus der REihe tanzt sonst wird Kiel geholt YAR!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (19. September 2009)

muss man den tag kennen?


----------



## Huntermoon (19. September 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> muss man den tag kennen?


Als Landratte, die Zum Klabautermann nochmal nichmal Steuerbord und, Arr, Backbor Unterscheiden Kann? Bei den Verdammten der Sieben Meere: JA! Arr!


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> muss man den tag kennen?



Wäre besser Landratte, könnte sonst ganz schnell dein Schiff zum sinken bringen ARRR!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. September 2009)

ARRRRR!

(soll heißen ja verdammt den muss man kenn der tag ist wichtiger als überhaupt)


----------



## Huntermoon (19. September 2009)




----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (19. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wäre besser Landratte, könnte sonst ganz schnell dein Schiff zum sinken bringen ARRR!



na dann, ich schlafe im wasser.

gute nacht.


----------



## Huntermoon (19. September 2009)

Arr, Ich hab' da 'ne Frage in die Runde, Arr: Mögen Piraten eigentlich Katzen? So als Papageienersatz, Arr?

So, ich geh mich malselbt Kielhollen und genehmige mir ne Buddel Schlaf.

Yo-Ho, Yo-Ho, und ne Buddel Rum...

Arr, gute Nacht...


----------



## Bloodletting (19. September 2009)

Yarrha ihr Landratten! Nachdem mein Rum leer ist und mich der Anblick der leeren Flasche in eine tiefe Melancholie versetzt, yarrr ... werde ich mich jetzt hinpacken. Arr - auf die Stohsäcke, yoho!


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

Arr... kein Rrrrum im Haus... arrr... Bierrr tuts aberrrr auch! Arr!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ARRRR Lachmann du alte Seeratte dann erzähl uns mal den unterschied ARRRRRR
> 
> *pfeife anstecK*



ARRR ganz einfach men jung....ARRRR bakbord is dort wo dat backzeuch is un steuerbord dorrrrrrt wo de steuerdingens is AAAARRRRR


Huntermoon schrieb:


> Pff, hab nur ne Kehlkopfentzündung... Arrr. Achj-Arrr, Backbord is da, wo der Daumen Steuerbord ist, zum Klabautermann nochmal!


ARRRR bei den sieben weltmeeren ARRRRR



Huntermoon schrieb:


> Als Landratte, die Zum Klabautermann nochmal nichmal Steuerbord und, Arr, Backbor Unterscheiden Kann? Bei den Verdammten der Sieben Meere: JA! Arr!




DAVI JONES ARRRRR er soll sie holen ...ayyy das soll er ARRRR


Bloodletting schrieb:


> Yarrha ihr Landratten! Nachdem mein Rum leer ist und mich der Anblick der leeren Flasche in eine tiefe Melancholie versetzt, yarrr ... werde ich mich jetzt hinpacken. Arr - auf die Stohsäcke, yoho!



ARRRRRR für ru(h)m und ehre


----------



## mastergamer (19. September 2009)

Yarrrr!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Yarrrr!



ay ARRRRRR


----------



## mastergamer (19. September 2009)

Naa Matrosen? Gut geschlafen, aye?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Naa Matrosen? Gut geschlafen, aye?!



aye beim klabautermann lang nimmehr so gut die greten ausgeruhz ARRRRR für ru(h)m und gold ARRR


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

Yarrrr, was mich am meisten erstaunt, arrr, ist die arrr, Tatsache, dass es keine Pirarrrrten  Klamotten zu kaufen gibt, beim Klabautermann und beim Kaufhof.

Für Whineachten gibts schon alles, aber für den Piratentag nich... arr... gemeinheit!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. September 2009)

ARRRR man sollte sie kielholen dieses Landratten hast du wenigstens Rum bekommen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ARRRR man sollte sie kielholen dieses Landratten hast du wenigstens Rum bekommen?



ARRRRRR ru(h)m und anders zeuch sind nich schlecht ARRRRRRR aber ARRR kielholen is das mindeschtste was man mit diesen land gesocks machn kann...wenigstens gibbets hier noch richtische männer mir salzwasser im blut YARRRR

bierbierbierbierbierbier


----------



## Bloodletting (19. September 2009)

Hab nur ich grade tierisch Bock, abzugehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. September 2009)

YARRR http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer..._type=&aq=f


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hab nur ich grade tierisch Bock, abzugehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ARRRR matrose da bischt nicht allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ARRRR gleich endlich auf die party

bierbierbierfleischbierbierfleischmetalbierbiermetalfleischbier

ARRRRR beim klabautermann das wird genial YARRRR


----------



## Bloodletting (19. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> YARRR http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer..._type=&aq=f



Ich hab das Gefühl, mit meiner Sig was ausgelöst zu haben ... xD

EDIT: Alestorm Infizierte: 7 oder 8. ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, mit meiner Sig was ausgelöst zu haben ... xD
> 
> EDIT: Alestorm Infizierte: 7 oder 8. ;D



fat ed´s funny fucking giude to metal? O_o


----------



## LordofDemons (19. September 2009)

ARRR ich bin Alestorm infizietw eil ich auf dem Paganfest in München war ARRRRRR da haen mich die jungs einfach umgehaun YARRR!!!!


----------



## Bloodletting (19. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> fat ed´s funny fucking giude to metal? O_o



Nein ... is schon ne Weile her ...^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ARRR ich bin Alestorm infizietw eil ich auf dem Paganfest in München war ARRRRRR da haen mich die jungs einfach umgehaun YARRR!!!!


ARRRRR ich habs nur auf youtube gehört und finds geil  ALESTORM ARRRRRR



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nein ... is schon ne Weile her ...^^



aha aha
...
...
..
..... 
AARRRR


----------



## LordofDemons (19. September 2009)

ARRRRRRRRR


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

(größeres) ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
YARRRRRRRR
der klabautermann soll euch holen ARRRRRRR


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

ich kann mich grad nicht entscheiden ob ich pirat ARRRR
oder wikinger bin FÜR ODIN!!!1111

helft mir :<


----------



## Bloodletting (19. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich kann mich grad nicht entscheiden ob ich pirat ARRRR
> oder wikinger bin FÜR ODIN!!!1111
> 
> helft mir :<



ARRR!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> ARRR!!



k lol
ARRRRR FÜR ODIN!!!111 MEINE PIRATISCH VERANLAGTEN WIKINGER 
BEIM KLABAUTERODIN FÜR BIER RU(H)M UND NEN TOTEN DRACHEN !!!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. September 2009)

Yarrr war grad einkaufen kurz bevor mich der schuhverkäufer diese elende landratte rausschmeißen wollte hab ich ihm dann doch mal erklärt warum ich immer aarrrrr und YARRRR sage :/

aber dieser Süßwasserpirat hatte einfach keine Ahnung 

Ay -.-


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (19. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Yarrr war grad einkaufen kurz bevor mich der schuhverkäufer diese elende landratte rausschmeißen wollte hab ich ihm dann doch mal erklärt warum ich immer aarrrrr und YARRRR sage :/
> 
> aber dieser Süßwasserpirat hatte einfach keine Ahnung
> 
> Ay -.-



grAAARRRR beim nächsten Mal schneide ihm die Zunge herraus Arrr!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. September 2009)

YARRR Gute idee!


----------



## Bloodletting (19. September 2009)

P is for pirate, that's good enough for me! Yarr!


----------



## LordofDemons (20. September 2009)

es war ein wundervoller talk like a Pirate day ich hoffe das kann ich nächstes jahr wiederholen ichs tell jetzt meinen rum zurück und schlaf meinen saurausch aus 

Also dann ARRRRR ihr Landratten!!!! 

Trinkt aus Piraten Yoho *wegtorkel*


----------

